# mid 50's AMF roadmaster or luxury liner



## jmastuff (Aug 5, 2017)

looking for a clean, complete, original mid 50's AMF roadmaster or luxury liner... prefer middle weight version but will consider balloon.... Any help appreciated.


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 17, 2017)

AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot.  Needs a little work and a few parts.  $300 plus shipping.


----------



## ratina (Aug 17, 2017)

I have this one:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/late-50s-amf-roadmaster-sky-queen-deluxe-bike.112287/


----------



## jmastuff (Aug 17, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot.  Needs a little work and a few parts.  $300 plus shipping.
> View attachment 661745 View attachment 661746 View attachment 661747 View attachment 661748



cool bike but not the model I am looking for,thanks


----------



## jmastuff (Aug 17, 2017)

ratina said:


> I have this one:
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/late-50s-amf-roadmaster-sky-queen-deluxe-bike.112287/



nice bike but not model I am looking for,thanks


----------



## zedsn (Aug 18, 2017)

I am in the Cleveland Ohio area and have this available. The seat has been recovered in real brown leather and with newer tires with higher pressure so it rides like a dream. I also used the CWC original rim but converted it to a 3 speed sturmey archer hub and most of the chrome has been redone.


----------



## ratina (Aug 18, 2017)

Can you post a pic of what you're looking for?


----------



## KingOBO (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## JMack (Oct 16, 2019)

Still looking for a mid 50s Roadmaster ? I have a 1954 Jet Pilot , nice one !


----------



## jmastuff (Oct 21, 2019)

found


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 21, 2019)

I got a Luxury Liner.


----------



## JMack (Oct 21, 2019)

Craig Allen said:


> I got a Luxury Liner.View attachment 1082311



Good Lord that’s a big display box!


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 21, 2019)

jmastuff said:


> found



 Please post a picture of your new bike and mark this ad as "found".


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 22, 2019)

Selling as a pair.


----------

